# Woah!  /dev/ada0 and friends drop by unexpectedly for drinks



## fronclynne (Jun 23, 2010)

Just migrated from 8.0-RELEASE-p3 to 8.1-RC1 and 
	
	



```
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <WDC WD5000BEVT-22A0RT0 01.01A01> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada0: Serial Number WD-WX70AA9L4426
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
pass0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
pass0: <WDC WD5000BEVT-22A0RT0 01.01A01> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
pass0: Serial Number WD-WX70AA9L4426
pass0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
pass0: Command Queueing enabled
```
ganz geil!

I am really glad all of my filesystems are under /dev/ufs/ (& swap under /dev/label/).  It probably saved me a couple of hours of drunkenly trying to puzzle out why I can't get multiuser.  As it is it's been running for three days and I only just noticed.

So there's your lesson, kids!  <3 -> devs.


----------



## aragon (Jun 23, 2010)

I didn't think ada would be enabled by default so soon.  Well, it'll be interesting to see if it makes a difference when Phoronix bench it.


----------



## nsayer (Jun 23, 2010)

It wasn't there by *default* for me. I had to add options ATA_CAM and device ahci to get it to show up for me.

And actually, this caused a bit of trouble with my UFS label setup. My /home partition is journaled, and the /dev/ufs label for it disappeared with the change to ATA_CAM. I had to edit fstab and revert to ada0p5.journal.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 23, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> I didn't think ada would be enabled by default so soon.  Well, it'll be interesting to see if it makes a difference when Phoronix bench it.



Ah, yeah, my custom kernel appears to have had the stuff added.  I remember vaguely hoping that it would work, but I'd utterly forgotten it up till now.


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 27, 2010)

Another bit:  the addition of "options ATA_CAM" changes /dev/acd0 to /dev/cd0 so I needed to update the "link    acd0     cdrom" line in /etc/devfs.conf.

All in all, 8.1 is shaping up pretty well.


----------

